# HMI und Daimler



## tigger (18 Juni 2007)

Hallo! 
Ich hab bisher wenig Erfahrung in S7 Programmierung,daher wende ich mich mal an eurem Wissen. Ich soll für Daimler ein kleines Projekt automatisieren. In S7Graph soll programmiert werden und die Visualisierung soll über HMI stattfinden. Von Siemens hab ich eine TranslinePRO Projekt-DVD erhalten. HMI PRO CS 6.05.00.04 habe ich bereits installiert.
Ich hab hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass ich die Standard-Bilder von Daimler benutzen muss. Dann brauch ich kein ProTool mehr, oder?
Wie öffne ich denn die Standard-Bilder? Bzw. Wo finde ich sie?
Wäre nett, wenn mir der Eine oder Andere weiter helfen könnte und/oder mir Tipps geben könnte.
Gruß
Matze


----------



## Znarf (18 Juni 2007)

Hallo 
die HMI PRO CS ist meines Wissens für das OP12 gedacht. Wenn du das OP170B hast, benötigst du die CD Transline_2000_HMI_170. Auf dieser CD ist ein Beispielprojekt für S7 mit integriertem ProTool Projekt.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## tigger (18 Juni 2007)

Es soll auch später über das OP012 laufen. Ich hab es allerdings noch nicht. Ich wollte jetzt nur etwas üben, um es später aufs Panell zu übertragen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich gelesen, dass ProTool nicht notwendig ist. Weiß einer was davon?


----------



## sps-concept (18 Juni 2007)

*Transline*

Hallo,

für das OP012 benötigst du HMI PRO. Da kann man auch Protoolbilder einbinden. Kannste nicht das HMI pro auf deinem Rechner laufen lassen? Die PCU50 ist ja auch nur ein PC.

André


----------



## Znarf (18 Juni 2007)

Hallo
nach Installation von HMI PRO CS ist auf meinem Desktop so ein Smiley  . Nach dem Öffnen des Programms muß man nach die HMI-Texte laden, die irgendwo auf der DVD sind (Liegen gezippt unter HMItexte). Die Oberfläche parametriert man dann in dem HMI PRO CS. Meines Wissens ist das erstellen eigener Bilder nicht mehr zulässig, bzw nur nach Absprache. Zum Parametrieren, brauchst du Protool nicht.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## tigger (19 Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir die HMI-Texte auch schon mal vorher angesehen. Wusste aber nicht, dass das die Standardbilder von Daimler sind. Jetzt werde ich mir mal das genauer ansehen und dann werden bestimmt auch noch Probleme und Fragen aufkommen.
Bis dahin erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen antworten
Bis bald


----------



## tigger (26 Juni 2007)

Ist es möglich in S7 zu testen, ob die HMI Signale im S7 Programm ankommen, obwohl keine Hardware (z.B. OP012, CPU) angeschlossen ist? Wenn ja, wie? Danke
Gruß
Matze


----------



## Bossi (27 Juni 2007)

Ich wüsste nicht wie.


----------



## tigger (13 August 2007)

So, steh jetzt mal wieder vor einem neuen Problem. Hab jetz die Runtime und das CS Programm von HMI auf die PCU installiert bzw. die RT übertragen. Wenn ich aber die PCU neu boote, erscheint nicht das Startbild von HMI. Ich hab im Service-Center Einstellungen zu HMI gefunden, leider kann ich nicht so viel damit anfangen. Ich muss dort wahrscheinlich den Pfad eingeben, allerdings kenne ich den genauen Pfad nicht. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## tigger (14 August 2007)

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand von euch einen Link zum Handbuch parrat! 
Wie startet die PCU das HMI Programm automatisch? 
Gruß Matze


----------



## tigger (4 September 2007)

Hi, jetzt steh ich mal wieder vorm Problem!
Ich hab an meinem OP012 vertikale Direkttasten (Globaldaten) zum Einrichtbetrieb.Dazu benutze ich zusätzliche Bausteine von Siemens, die dann den Schritt im Graph direkt ansprechen. Das funzt auch soweit, allerdings nur für ms, dann geht der Graphbaustein wieder aus.Wie kann ich das realisieren, dass wenn ich eine Direkttaste gedrückt halte, auch solange der angeforderte Schritt auch arbeitet? Wenn ich eine Direkttaste gedrückt halte, wird das entsprechende Bit auch nur kurz angesteuert.
Benutze kein Direkttastenmodul!
Gruß
Matze


----------

